# Which Book Should I Study?



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me that which book is best for studying pharmacolgy ( i am a second year bds student) and which book would be good for studying clinicals of pathology because the questions which we got in our test papers last time were all of clinical type..please help...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

for pharma mini katzung is just best.
for patho read robbins plus jawad ahmad in end


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't know about bds, in MBBS Katzung review helped me a lot. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nayab Tatla (Jun 9, 2013)

for pharmacology, study katzung review. learn lippincott tables, they are pretty good , Seqz are mostly from the tables.
For pathology , read intermediate robbins for concept and MCQz and learn the figures and tables. Thats enough for BDS.


----------



## amydecia (Feb 17, 2011)

This link can help you a lot .. 
answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100318131823AAAlRuW

So many important topics will be covered in these links..


----------



## maculahealthcare (Oct 23, 2013)

Pharmacology for Dental Students by Shanbhag


Essentials of Pharmacology for Dentistry by Tripathi


Pharmocology and Therapeutics for Dentistry Sixth Edition


The above 3 books will be more informative explaining in-depth about Pharmocology and useful for the Dental students.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

The following are some of the Pharmacology books that will be more useful while preparing for Dental Entrance Exam.

Manual of Pharmacology and Therapautics

Pharmacological Basis of Therapautics by Laurence Brunton

Basic and Clinical Pharmacology 12th Edition


----------



## mika2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pharm has been easier for me because rather than having a specific pharm class, we learn the meds with the units (i.e. during our GI unit we learned GI meds, endocrine meds during endocrine unit, etc). I don't know if you have access to ATI, but their "Pharmacology Made Easy" module has helped me a lot. Like someone else said, remembering drugs can be easier if you remember that most drugs in a category will end in the same suffix (-sone = steroid, i.e. prednisone, dexamethasone, etc). Good luck to you!


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

I don’t have any particular idea about books. ‘entrancebook’ is an online portal which provides the needed content for Medical as well as Dental exam preparations along with the material for regular Medical or Dental exam preparations. Try using the portal and hope it will help you!


----------

